#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Помогите перевести!

## Anastasya

Здравствуйте, мне нужно перевести на *сингальский* фразу : *Я МОГУ ИМЕТЬ ВСЕ, О ЧЕМ СПОСОБНА ДУМАТЬ*!" Если это возможно и кто -нибудь владеет этим я зыком прошу помочь..это очень важно :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

සිතා ගැනීමට හැකි සියලු දේ මට ලබා ගැනීමට හැකිය.
sitā gænīmaṭa hæki siyalu dē maṭa labā gænīmaṭa hækiya.

Спасибо Рупасири

----------

Anastasya (30.04.2010)

----------


## Anastasya

Спасибо)))))))))
каким образом я могу увидеть что скрывается под квадратиками???=)

----------

Zom (30.04.2010)

----------


## Zom

)))))))))

А тут всё просто - вписывайте в них сами что хотите - и всё пучком )))

----------


## Raudex

нужен шрифт сингальский, формата юникод,
я полагал что раз Вы просите, то знаете с чем имеете дело и шрифт у Вас уже есть,

шрифт можно взять например здесь
http://www.spot.lk/fonts.html

----------

